# Kingdom Hearts



## Linkerator (Jun 22, 2005)

Who else here enjoyed this game? I think the one for GBA (KH:COM) had more emotional moments than the prequal. It was a strange game, but really fun and addicting.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought about getting it, what would you rate it?


----------



## Desertmonkeymanaz (Jun 22, 2005)

I liked it at first, but then it got boring after a while... I give it a 7/10


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 22, 2005)

COM is nothing compared to KH. OMG. I got so mad when I found out it was for PS2 only...


----------



## Linkerator (Jun 23, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I thought about getting it, what would you rate it?


 I;d give it an 8.6/10. It does get boring after a while though.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 23, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> COM is nothing compared to KH. OMG. I got so mad when I found out it was for PS2 only...


 I feel your pain. I really wish that it came out on GCN. I wonder, is there going to be a KH for DS?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 23, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably not. Square Enix is supposed to be doing something for it, though. Most people say it's a Crystal Cronicles.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 23, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it is, it was announced at E3.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jun 27, 2005)

KH is Ownage on a disc,KH2 This september    
^_^


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 27, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> KH is Ownage on a disc,KH2 This september    
^_^


 Haha. You never know. They always pull things back. And where exactly did you get this date from?


----------



## THE_MASTERSWORD1 (Aug 27, 2005)

ivealways wanted toplay kh so bad but how fun is it ive see the previews


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 28, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there is gonna be kh2 for sure, thats been announced...i'm not sure about september, maybe.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 28, 2005)

Whoa!    
:blink:			  This is an old thread.


----------



## Linkerator (Aug 30, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Whoa!    
:b]
> What else is new?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 30, 2005)

] [quote="Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Whoa! :b]
> What else is new?


 Link! You're back! I thought the Curse was back...and it, well, you know, got you.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

after 8u beat it like 4 times it gets boring


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Sep 13, 2005)

I Loved KH for gba... its wa awsome..I just wish they would release it for game cube


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 13, 2005)

picklewarrior098 said:
			
		

> I Loved KH for gba... its wa awsome..I just wish they would release it for game cube


 Yeah, it would look cool on the GCN. They should make a DS version.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 13, 2005)

i didnt really liek the avanced version


----------

